# Intergenerational Care Questions



## alexcole1950 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello,

I am thinking of joining an intergenerational care facility. This is a new concept to me, and I am looking for opinions on if I should pursue and explore this opportunity. For those of you that have questions to what it is, here is my understanding of the service. It is a blending of care for both youth and seniors. Interaction between the ages is a staple for this type of care. I hear from friends using the service that it is nice to be able to interact with young folks. Have any of you had experiences with this type of care? How was your experience? What are your thoughts? I appreciate any feedback as I consider if this is a good fit for me.

Thank you, 
Alex


----------



## Uptosnuff (Mar 9, 2019)

I have never really heard of this type of facility before.  I hope you get replies to your post since I would be interested to hear other's opinions.  I have heard that most nursing homes will accept people of any age, not just seniors.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 9, 2019)

alexcole1950 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking of joining an intergenerational care facility. This is a new concept to me, and I am looking for opinions on if I should pursue and explore this opportunity. For those of you that have questions to what it is, here is my understanding of the service. It is a blending of care for both youth and seniors. Interaction between the ages is a staple for this type of care. I hear from friends using the service that it is nice to be able to interact with young folks. Have any of you had experiences with this type of care? How was your experience? What are your thoughts? I appreciate any feedback as I consider if this is a good fit for me.
> 
> ...



Alex are you referring to a day care center/facility where adults and children/nurseries are together and interact during the day and the adults and the children go home at the end of the day, or are you referring to a residential adult facility where adults permanently live but there's are nursery/day care on the facilities and the adults can interact with the children before they they go home for the day?  Here on Oahu we have the former, but not the latter. I would prefer a residential facility with only adults, but am sure there are folks who would love to interact with the children.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 9, 2019)

For those who find the concept intriguing, CNN did an article on the subject, focusing on a U.K. facility:

*Intergenerational care: Where kids help the elderly live longer*
By Meera Senthilingam, CNN, October 15, 2018

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/16/heal...ational-care-elderly-children-intl/index.html

++++++

For my DH and I, we wouldn't be interested. But it would have been wonderful for my MIL!


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

I think for some people it would be a good idea. But kids get sick alot in nurseries but get over it fairly quick. Not so much for us seniors.
  Like the song says " I've had my share of raising kids".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2019)

Sounds good for some people,not for me though. I have two wonderful Grandchildren and enjoy the time I have with them. I'm close to both my kids but at this point of my life I like solitude and would be better suited interacting with furry creatures.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 10, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sounds good for some people,not for me though. I have two wonderful Grandchildren and enjoy the time I have with them. I'm close to both my kids but at this point of my life I like solitude and would be better suited interacting with furry creatures.




I have 12 grown grand kids and 11 great grands and love visiting them but if one is sick I stay my distance. 

  The kid will be up and playing in a couple days while I;m laid up in intensive care.Last two times I got sick it was from a snotty kiss from a couple of them. I thought I was gonna die. No kidding. 
   If I have to care for one that is different I'll take my chances but so far thank God they all have mothers or grandmothers.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 13, 2019)

I think the point about children getting sick is a good one. And symptoms don't always present themselves right away, except maybe a little cough here or sneeze there. If they touch their noses and don't wash there hands (what's the chances of that?) then touch you or you hold their hand, you're likely to get sick. It may be an enjoyable experience but it wouldn't be something I'd do.


----------

